# Rating System Change Coming at the end of the Month



## Coachman

Got a notice through the app today that effective 29 March the rating will be based on our last 100 rides rather than the last 500 rides.

That's good news for me since my rating will jump from 4.79 to 4.89.

But it will mean overall that the rating is more sensitive to one poor performance.


----------



## cakoo10

Could be good and bad


----------



## freddieman

I'd rather have the 500. I don't have to worry about being 1 starred.

Again, this new rating will be against the driver's favor.

I see that only 30% of riders are leaving a rating. U can bet all the pissed off riders will go out their way to leave u a bad rating while all the good riders don't have have the common courtesy to help the driver in this silly ratings game.


----------



## Adieu

Coachman said:


> Got a notice through the app today that effective 29 March the rating will be based on our last 100 rides rather than the last 500 rides.
> 
> That's good news for me since my rating will jump from 4.79 to 4.89.
> 
> But it will mean overall that the rating is more sensitive to one poor performance.


Seriously???

Effective retroactively???

Wonder what chaos this might cause... heck some of the barely-4.6 crowd will shoot way up...and some 4.9 and dropping ones will suddenly be borderline....OR WORSE


----------



## cakoo10

Why is this not something every driver would receive notification about ?


----------



## Harry Seaward

Adieu said:


> Effective retroactively???


Today is March 21. How is the 29th retroactive?


----------



## Coachman

cakoo10 said:


> Why is this not something every driver would receive notification about ?


Do you read all those little notices at the bottom of your app? I don't usually.


----------



## BoboBig

Coachman said:


> Got a notice through the app today that effective 29 March the rating will be based on our last 100 rides rather than the last 500 rides.
> 
> That's good news for me since my rating will jump from 4.79 to 4.89.
> 
> But it will mean overall that the rating is more sensitive to one poor performance.


Who cares about this Garbage notify me when the damn rates Go up and you punks add the dreaded tip option...it's not like we will get millions in tips anyway....just the notion that hey drivers want this let's put it in the app your Comy Basts!



freddieman said:


> I'd rather have the 500. I don't have to worry about being 1 starred.
> 
> Again, this new rating will be against the driver's favor.
> 
> I see that only 30% of riders are leaving a rating. U can bet all the pissed off riders will go out their way to leave u a bad rating while all the good riders don't have have the common courtesy to help the driver in this silly ratings game.


That's when in smooth rides just softly suggest they leave a 5 star and your doing that for them now...

You know what's messed up i have caught many Uber's myself and to rate the driver it's like you have to check your email or the app really doesn't put it in your face right after the ride to rate the driver....notice how when we drop off it's the first thing you do for the passenger...i think its physchological warfare hahahah to mess with the drivers mentally as if they are doing us a favor by driving for them.....notice also how Lyft has really never messed with people mentally driving for them they are a much more nicer company in my opinion wish Uber was More like Lyft..


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Coachman said:


> Got a notice through the app today that effective 29 March the rating will be based on our last 100 rides rather than the last 500 rides.
> 
> That's good news for me since my rating will jump from 4.79 to 4.89.
> 
> But it will mean overall that the rating is more sensitive to one poor performance.


I contacted uber and they told me that they are testing out the new rating system in 4 markets: New Jersey, Dallas, Pittsburgh and Denver



Adieu said:


> Seriously???
> 
> Effective retroactively???
> 
> Wonder what chaos this might cause... heck some of the barely-4.6 crowd will shoot way up...and some 4.9 and dropping ones will suddenly be borderline....OR WORSE


I contacted uber and they told me that they are testing out the new rating system in 4 markets: New Jersey, Dallas, Pittsburgh and Denver


----------



## Uber Uber

Can you post a screenshot of any evidence of this please.

We are in Denver, will let you know how this useless thing to irritate drivers more pans out.


----------



## Adieu

Harry Seaward said:


> Today is March 21. How is the 29th retroactive?


Try collecting 400 ratings in 8 days



AuxCordBoston said:


> I contacted uber and they told me that they are testing out the new rating system in 4 markets: New Jersey, Dallas, Pittsburgh and Denver
> 
> I contacted uber and they told me that they are testing out the new rating system in 4 markets: New Jersey, Dallas, Pittsburgh and Denver


Damn.

I could really use something to flush out some year old ratings....no one freakin rates anymore


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Uber Uber said:


> Can you post a screenshot of any evidence of this please.
> 
> We are in Denver, will let you know how this useless thing to irritate drivers more pans out.


See attached


----------



## Delilah5

freddieman said:


> I'd rather have the 500. I don't have to worry about being 1 starred.
> 
> Again, this new rating will be against the driver's favor.
> 
> I see that only 30% of riders are leaving a rating. U can bet all the pissed off riders will go out their way to leave u a bad rating while all the good riders don't have have the common courtesy to help the driver in this silly ratings game.


They need to let us see who gave the 1 star ratings so we can give them 1 star back. Riders expect a perfect ride and we drive hard to pick them up and get them to where they need to go.

Should take a cue from Lyft and auto block when drivers rate passengers 3 star or lower ratings from future rides also.


----------



## charmer37

Adieu said:


> Try collecting 400 ratings in 8 days
> 
> Damn.
> 
> I could really use something to flush out some year old ratings....no one freakin rates anymore


Exactly! About 20% of riders rate when I drive, It's all bias and bull$hit in my opinion.

The current and new rating system needs a complete overhaul, Uber needs to ban a lot of the lunatic passengers we pick up on a daily basis, All bad ratings and comments should be reviewed by challenged by drivers.


----------



## touberornottouber

When they say they will take into account the last 500 ratings still it makes me think they just want to be able to arbitrarily fire drivers. Think about it. If they change it to only display the last 100 ratings then you will not know what your ratings over 500 rides are. Also just a few 1* ratings could easily put you in the danger zone.


----------



## JimKE

touberornottouber said:


> When they say they will take into account the last 500 ratings still it makes me think they just want to be able to arbitrarily fire drivers. Think about it. If they change it to only display the last 100 ratings then you will not know what your ratings over 500 rides are. Also just a few 1* ratings could easily put you in the danger zone.


They're not trying to justify arbitrarily firing drivers -- they can already do that now. It's at-will employment, and they can do anything they want.

They're just trying to keep drivers on edge. With only 100 rides in the calculation, the vast majority of the ratings will be 5-stars, but the lower ratings will carry *5.0x* weight because they won't be diluted by 400 5-stars!

This is bullshit, pure and simple. They're just playing with us.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

JimKE said:


> They're not trying to justify arbitrarily firing drivers -- they can already do that now. It's at-will employment, and they can do anything they want.
> 
> They're just trying to keep drivers on edge. With only 100 rides in the calculation, the vast majority of the ratings will be 5-stars, but the lower ratings will carry *5.0x* weight because they won't be diluted by 400 5-stars!
> 
> This is bullshit, pure and simple. They're just playing with us.


It's the same system Lyft uses


----------



## JimKE

If the Uberkids ever come out of the clouds, they will realize that there are several entirely different universes of Uber drivers.

There are a group of drivers who drive at night -- and therefore have their performance rated by a bunch of *entitled drunks*. _"Whasha meen I cann have a open F'in cup in urr car? Ish jush a 'to-go' cup."_
There are the X/Pool-only drivers whose evaluation is mostly at the mercy of entitled Millennials -- many of whom have never worked a day in their life at a real job. _ "So, I'm all about my Snapchat story -- do you have a phone charger?"_
And there is MY group, the part-time DAY drivers who get 5-stars for just showing up in a nice car. _"Whoa! Nice ride!"_



AuxCordBoston said:


> It's the same system Lyft uses


Maybe, but with Lyft you have to drive 4 months to get 100 rides!


----------



## tohunt4me

Coachman said:


> Got a notice through the app today that effective 29 March the rating will be based on our last 100 rides rather than the last 500 rides.
> 
> That's good news for me since my rating will jump from 4.79 to 4.89.
> 
> But it will mean overall that the rating is more sensitive to one poor performance.


Name 1 Uber change that was good for drivers.
Just one . . .



JimKE said:


> They're not trying to justify arbitrarily firing drivers -- they can already do that now. It's at-will employment, and they can do anything they want.
> 
> They're just trying to keep drivers on edge. With only 100 rides in the calculation, the vast majority of the ratings will be 5-stars, but the lower ratings will carry *5.0x* weight because they won't be diluted by 400 5-stars!
> 
> This is bullshit, pure and simple. They're just playing with us.


No good will come of this


----------



## DRider85

Wait I thought if we fell below 4.7 we could just take a wellness course or get a lawyer. No?


----------



## AuxCordBoston

JimKE said:


> If the Uberkids ever come out of the clouds, they will realize that there are several entirely different universes of Uber drivers.
> 
> There are a group of drivers who drive at night -- and therefore have their performance rated by a bunch of *entitled drunks*. _"Whasha meen I cann have a open F'in cup in urr car? Ish jush a 'to-go' cup."_
> There are the X/Pool-only drivers whose evaluation is mostly at the mercy of entitled Millennials -- many of whom have never worked a day in their life at a real job. _ "So, I'm all about my Snapchat story -- do you have a phone charger?"_
> And there is MY group, the part-time DAY drivers who get 5-stars for just showing up in a nice car. _"Whoa! Nice ride!"_
> 
> Maybe, but with Lyft you have to drive 4 months to get 100 rides!


I drive at night and so I'm rated by drunks.


----------



## JimKE

tohunt4me said:


> Name 1 Uber change that was good for drivers.
> Just one . . .


I thought the email today saying we should NOT provides mints and water was a small step in the right direction.



AuxCordBoston said:


> I drive at night and so I'm rated by drunks.


Right...as you should be. I got that from one of your posts on another thread.

But your booze-sodden 4-star should not be weighted the same as me yelling, "Get in the CAR!" at Grandma at the mall at 2 PM.

If Uber is actually interested in _meaningful _metrics, they should make adjustments.

For example, they should consider PAX ratings. How hard is that? If a 4.55 with 100 rides gives you a 4, is that the same as a 4.96 with 100 Uber rides giving me a 4? Not hardly.

But they are NOT interested in metrics that mean anything. *They are only interested in showing their investors that they are "addressing" driver concerns.*

It's all BS.


----------



## Fishchris

Hmmmm. Not sure if this will help my rating, or hurt it, and no way to really tell, as my weekly reports only go back to January, while i started in November of last year ?


----------



## Seahawk3

All this will do is give the pax more leverage. If pax know only one 1 star can get a driver deactivated then they will try to use that to their advantage. Example. Pax tries to get a red solo cup into my car I say chug it or dump it no beverages in the car. He responds well then if you don't let me drink then I will 1 star you


----------



## Coachman

Seahawk3 said:


> All this will do is give the pax more leverage. If pax know only one 1 star can get a driver deactivated then they will try to use that to their advantage. Example. Pax tries to get a red solo cup into my car I say chug it or dump it no beverages in the car. He responds well then if you don't let me drink then I will 1 star you


How could he 1-star you if you never started the trip?


----------



## Seahawk3

Coachman said:


> How could he 1-star you if you never started the trip?


 if you want to change scenario maybe they snuck a drink into the car


----------



## Coachman

Seahawk3 said:


> if you want to change scenario maybe they snuck a drink into the car


Okay.


----------



## Seahawk3

Coachman said:


> Okay.


my point was that it will lead to some pax abuse hard core seeing as one 1 star would drop your rating .04


----------



## iUBERdc

Seahawk3 said:


> All this will do is give the pax more leverage. If pax know only one 1 star can get a driver deactivated then they will try to use that to their advantage. Example. Pax tries to get a red solo cup into my car I say chug it or dump it no beverages in the car. He responds well then if you don't let me drink then I will 1 star you


Cancel that prick then


----------



## BoboBig

Coachman said:


> Got a notice through the app today that effective 29 March the rating will be based on our last 100 rides rather than the last 500 rides.
> 
> That's good news for me since my rating will jump from 4.79 to 4.89.
> 
> But it will mean overall that the rating is more sensitive to one poor performance.


I think Lyft was doing this a Long time ago!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Let's put it like this, people often forget to give 5 stars but they never forget to give 1 star, the sooner uber understands this, the better.

Time to start making some ****ing sense out of your rating system and non rated trips should instantly be 5 stars, I'm not gonna ask people to rate every ****ing trip.


----------



## Driving and Driven

cakoo10 said:


> Why is this not something every driver would receive notification about ?


I got my notice a couple weeks ago and I know they have been discussing it here in the forums lately.


----------



## Adieu

AuxCordBoston said:


> It's the same system Lyft uses


Not quite... Lyft pretty much forces frequent users to rate

The longevity of a Lyft 1* is ~2 weeks, less for some

The longevity of an Uber 1*.... I still have last February's low ratings.


----------



## dnlbaboof

this is garbage


----------



## DRider85

JimKE said:


> I thought the email today saying we should NOT provides mints and water was a small step in the right direction.
> 
> Right...as you should be. I got that from one of your posts on another thread.
> 
> But your booze-sodden 4-star should not be weighted the same as me yelling, "Get in the CAR!" at Grandma at the mall at 2 PM.
> 
> If Uber is actually interested in _meaningful _metrics, they should make adjustments.
> 
> For example, they should consider PAX ratings. How hard is that? If a 4.55 with 100 rides gives you a 4, is that the same as a 4.96 with 100 Uber rides giving me a 4? Not hardly.
> 
> But they are NOT interested in metrics that mean anything. *They are only interested in showing their investors that they are "addressing" driver concerns.*
> 
> It's all BS.


Show me the email


----------



## PrestonT

AuxCordBoston said:


> View attachment 106941
> 
> See attached


These boneheads actually think we have any sort of control over the buffoons that low rate us.


----------



## Trafficat

I was told by my Lyft Rep that their rating cutoff is lower than Uber's. My guess is that the rating being based on 100 trips has something to do with that. Therefore, I hope that if the Uber system switches to 100 trips too, that they will also lower the cutoff rating similarly.


----------



## UberLaLa

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Let's put it like this, people often forget to give 5 stars but they never forget to give 1 star, the sooner uber understands this, the better.
> 
> Time to start making some &%[email protected]!*ing sense out of your rating system and non rated trips should instantly be 5 stars, I'm not gonna ask people to rate every &%[email protected]!*ing trip.


Let's put it this way-

_Haters love to hate, but lovers hate to love._



Adieu said:


> Not quite... Lyft pretty much forces frequent users to rate
> 
> The longevity of a Lyft 1* is ~2 weeks, less for some
> 
> The longevity of an Uber 1*.... I still have last February's low ratings.


A member on here a couple years back posted some really good math illustrating how it takes one hundred 5 Star ratings to undo the damage of one 1 Star Rating.


----------



## roadman

Coachman said:


> Got a notice through the app today that effective 29 March the rating will be based on our last 100 rides rather than the last 500 rides.
> 
> That's good news for me since my rating will jump from 4.79 to 4.89.
> 
> But it will mean overall that the rating is more sensitive to one poor performance.


I don't give a crap about stupid ratings.


----------



## ratethis

JimKE said:


> I thought the email today saying we should NOT provides mints and water was a small step in the right direction.
> 
> Right...as you should be. I got that from one of your posts on another thread.
> 
> But your booze-sodden 4-star should not be weighted the same as me yelling, "Get in the CAR!" at Grandma at the mall at 2 PM.
> 
> If Uber is actually interested in _meaningful _metrics, they should make adjustments.
> 
> For example, they should consider PAX ratings. How hard is that? If a 4.55 with 100 rides gives you a 4, is that the same as a 4.96 with 100 Uber rides giving me a 4? Not hardly.
> 
> But they are NOT interested in metrics that mean anything. *They are only interested in showing their investors that they are "addressing" driver concerns.*
> 
> It's all BS.


Hmmmm I never got that email... would be interested in seeing it?


----------



## MadTownUberD

I can see it from Uber's perspective. They may be trying to avoid having people build up a 4.9+ rating, then "coast" on it for a week or two when they don't feel like giving good service, then build it back up again.

Of course accordingly I would expect them to lower the DA threshold as well as consider how long a driver has been below that threshold before actual DA occurs, since as many of us have mentioned a 1* carries more weight.


----------



## Jermin8r89

JimKE said:


> I thought the email today saying we should NOT provides mints and water was a small step in the right direction.
> 
> Right...as you should be. I got that from one of your posts on another thread.
> 
> But your booze-sodden 4-star should not be weighted the same as me yelling, "Get in the CAR!" at Grandma at the mall at 2 PM.
> 
> If Uber is actually interested in _meaningful _metrics, they should make adjustments.
> 
> For example, they should consider PAX ratings. How hard is that? If a 4.55 with 100 rides gives you a 4, is that the same as a 4.96 with 100 Uber rides giving me a 4? Not hardly.
> 
> But they are NOT interested in metrics that mean anything. *They are only interested in showing their investors that they are "addressing" driver concerns.*
> 
> It's all BS.


To add on tp your "metrics" instead of haveing us preach to kick pax out how about if a pax get a low rate they have to pay more. "Low rateing payment penalty".

Itd make the pax actually wana be nice plus another way for uber to scam more money and then more money for us too.

Example: 4.4 pax has to pay an extra 15% more at the end of ride. 4.1 and under 30%.

I think thats reasonable. Anything bad you should be accounted for.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Coachman said:


> Got a notice through the app today that effective 29 March the rating will be based on our last 100 rides rather than the last 500 rides.
> 
> That's good news for me since my rating will jump from 4.79 to 4.89.
> 
> But it will mean overall that the rating is more sensitive to one poor performance.


please post a screenshot of the notice.



UberLaLa said:


> A member on here a couple years back posted some really good math illustrating how it takes one hundred 5 Star ratings to undo the damage of one 1 Star Rating.


I know that I posted the math about a year and half ago, but I don't recall it being that high. It's more like 14 5 star ratings just to get back to where you were before receiving a 1 star (which could have have been someone thinking 1 was the best!). And that's if you get just 5 star ratings. If you throw in a few 4 star ratings in-between, it can take weeks of driving with good ratings to make up for a single 1 star rating.

It's a terrible system.

As anyone who works with averages will tell you, the MEDIAN average is far more accurate than the aptly named, 'MEAN' average.
Toss out the outliers (say, the lowest 3 ratings and the highest three ratings) and you *might* have a meaningful rating.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

If you had 100 5 star rating that would be a total of 500 "points" / 100 rides or a 5.0 rating. If you get 1 - 1 star in that 100 rides your rating drops to 4.96. If you then get another 5 star rating you would still be a 4.96 and that will not change for the next 100 rides as that 1 star would have to fall away completely for you to get back to 5.0. If you get 10 1 star ratings during those 100 trips you would have a 4.60 rating. More rides is the only thing that helps as you have 90 5 stars and 10 1 stars. Not until the 1 stars drop off do the new 5 stars help. Each 1 star that drops away and is replaced by a 5 star will bring your rating up .04. I suspect this will actually bring the over all ratings of a good driver up but if you are a good driver you already have something in the 4.8 to 4.9 range so getting it up to a 4.94 or 4.96 is not going to change anyone's mind about anyone. However, if you get a series of poor ratings it would show much sooner than would be seen with the 500 trip rating. Those driving the drunks are likely going to have a harder time maintaining a high rating just because you will get too many drunks blaming the $100 ride home on you.


----------



## UberLaLa

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> If you had 100 5 star rating that would be a total of 500 "points" / 100 rides or a 5.0 rating. If you get 1 - 1 star in that 100 rides your rating drops to 4.96. If you then get another 5 star rating you would still be a 4.96 and that will not change for the next 100 rides as that 1 star would have to fall away completely for you to get back to 5.0. If you get 10 1 star ratings during those 100 trips you would have a *9.60 rating*. More rides is the only thing that helps as you have 90 5 stars and 10 1 stars. Not until the 1 stars drop off do the new 5 stars help. Each 1 star that drops away and is replaced by a 5 star will bring your rating up .04. I suspect this will actually bring the over all ratings of a good driver up but if you are a good driver you already have something in the 4.8 to 4.9 range so getting it up to a 4.94 or 4.96 is not going to change anyone's mind about anyone. However, if you get a series of poor ratings it would show much sooner than would be seen with the 500 trip rating. Those driving the drunks are likely going to have a harder time maintaining a high rating just because you will get too many drunks blaming the $100 ride home on you.


Yup...except your _9.60 _(typo?)


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

Opps! right, 4.60. Thanks. Corrected.


----------



## UberLaLa

Yeah, this Clear the slate every 100 Trips is gonna make things better for those with low Ratings and possibly worse for those with higher...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> If you had 100 5 star rating that would be a total of 500 "points" / 100 rides or a 5.0 rating. If you get 1 - 1 star in that 100 rides your rating drops to 4.96. If you then get another 5 star rating you would still be a 4.96 and that will not change for the next 100 rides as that 1 star would have to fall away completely for you to get back to 5.0. If you get 10 1 star ratings during those 100 trips you would have a 4.60 rating. More rides is the only thing that helps as you have 90 5 stars and 10 1 stars. Not until the 1 stars drop off do the new 5 stars help. Each 1 star that drops away and is replaced by a 5 star will bring your rating up .04.


True enough, but that's the same non-real-world analysis that many use. The reality is that most drivers do not have 500 5 star ratings and then get just a single 1 star rating. We (Uber drivers collectively) are only rated on about 1/3 of our trips - and something like 75%-80% of those rated trips are 5 star rides. As you noted, people are far more likely to submit a rating when they want to show displeasure than they are to submit a rating to show satisfaction... so the ratings are highly skewed to begin with.


> I suspect this will actually bring the over all ratings of a good driver up but if you are a good driver you already have something in the 4.8 to 4.9 range so getting it up to a 4.94 or 4.96 is not going to change anyone's mind about anyone. However, if you get a series of poor ratings it would show much sooner than would be seen with the 500 trip rating. Those driving the drunks are likely going to have a harder time maintaining a high rating just because you will get too many drunks blaming the $100 ride home on you.


It's not a matter of changing anyone's mind about you with your rating... no one cares (unless you have a really, really low rating). The problem is that driver's INCOMES are affected by the rating system: drop below 4.6 (in general) and a driver may be deactivated; drop below 4.7 (in most markets) and a SELECT driver will lose the ability to do SELECT rides with the luxury sedan they have invested in.

[Imagine being a driver who leases a sedan to do SELECT through the Uber leasing program and then gets bumped out of SELECT (or completely deactivated) because their rating drops due entirely to the fact that they choose to drive only during the hours when it is most likely to surge - and therefore a lot of their ratings are from disgruntled riders furious over the surge pricing - something you have no control over!]

Considering that so much of the rating is beyond the driver's control, and how the driver's rating is tied to their ability to earn an income, I am amazed that there has not been a class action lawsuit brought against both Uber and Lyft over the issue.



UberLaLa said:


> Yeah, this Clear the slate every 100 Trips is gonna make things better for those with low Ratings and possibly worse for those with higher...


It's not 'clear-the-slate'... it's a rolling average (trailing 100 rides).



MadTownUberD said:


> Of course accordingly I would expect them to lower the DA threshold ...


ha ha ha...
oh, you're serious. Sorry.


----------



## Uber Uber

This is also stupid because most passengers don't rate and it's proven the new rider app makes it less likely to rate the driver. Also those who now might go out of their way to rate, will be those who are not happy and down rate ( and we know it's not always warranted).


----------



## ntcindetroit

Uber support reps was so happy to inform me that my account has been rejected because of low rating when I asked Uber to only send trip requests from the riders that have rated me with 5-stars along with riders that have not rated any driver(s) less than 5 stars.


----------



## UberLaLa

ntcindetroit said:


> Uber support reps was so happy to inform me that my account has been rejected because of low rating when I asked Uber to only send trip requests from the riders that have rated me with 5-stars along with riders that have not rated any driver(s) less than 5 stars.


Live & Learn...

What was your Rating at the time they deactivated?


----------



## Coachman

Michael - Cleveland said:


> please post a screenshot of the notice.


----------



## ntcindetroit

UberLaLa said:


> Live & Learn...
> 
> What was your Rating at the time they deactivated?


I'd challenge Uber to send me a certified mail about their meaningless rating in mail as basis to "Reject" my account. They don't speak American Business English at Uber. My last rating according to the weekly report is about 10% higher than the lady that referred me to Uber. She is still driving at 4.03 when I saw her last weekly rating.


----------



## UBER66

About 52% of riders rate me.

If the rider has not rated you in five days they should presume they gave you a 5 and reflect that on the app


----------



## tohunt4me

Michael - Cleveland said:


> True enough, but that's the same non-real-world analysis that many use. The reality is that most drivers do not have 500 5 star ratings and then get just a single 1 star rating. We (Uber drivers collectively) are only rated on about 1/3 of our trips - and something like 75%-80% of those rated trips are 5 star rides. As you noted, people are far more likely to submit a rating when they want to show displeasure than they are to submit a rating to show satisfaction... so the ratings are highly skewed to begin with.It's not a matter of changing anyone's mind about you with your rating... no one cares (unless you have a really, really low rating). The problem is that driver's INCOMES are affected by the rating system: drop below 4.6 (in general) and a driver may be deactivated; drop below 4.7 (in most markets) and a SELECT driver will lose the ability to do SELECT rides with the luxury sedan they have invested in.
> 
> [Imagine being a driver who leases a sedan to do SELECT through the Uber leasing program and then gets bumped out of SELECT (or completely deactivated) because their rating drops due entirely to the fact that they choose to drive only during the hours when it is most likely to surge - and therefore a lot of their ratings are from disgruntled riders furious over the surge pricing - something you have no control over!]
> 
> Considering that so much of the rating is beyond the driver's control, and how the driver's rating is tied to their ability to earn an income, I am amazed that there has not been a class action lawsuit brought against both Uber and Lyft over the issue.
> 
> It's not 'clear-the-slate'... it's a rolling average (trailing 100 rides).
> 
> ha ha ha...
> oh, you're serious. Sorry.


If it comes from Uber,
View it suspiciously.


----------



## Tihstae

JimKE said:


> *They are only interested in showing their investors that they are "addressing" driver rider concerns.*
> 
> It's all BS.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## excel2345

Yesterday I did a lyft, app 7 miles, because of pd the fare ended up at $56. Pax had pin in wrong location and it took an extra 5 minutes to find the pax.
Pax was already p*ssed at the fare and the extra time really did them.
My Lyft rating went from 4.83 to 4.77 because of one rating.
If a pax gives less than 5 the app should encourage them to put a reason, wouldn't want to force it but something like
"you rated your driver at less than 5, please add a comment to help your driver improve"
At least then we might know why.


----------



## Coachman

excel2345 said:


> Yesterday I did a lyft, app 7 miles, because of pd the fare ended up at $56. Pax had pin in wrong location and it took an extra 5 minutes to find the pax.


I'm always very cautious when there's a problem with the pickup location. When I call, if they give the slightest hint that they're frustrated or pissed I cancel and move on.


----------



## PrestonT

Coachman said:


> I'm always very cautious when there's a problem with the pickup location. When I call, if they give the slightest hint that they're frustrated or pissed I cancel and move on.


Exactly. It took me one 1* rating to stop being patient with frustrated riders.


----------



## Wombat7

cakoo10 said:


> Could be good and bad


No, this will be bad only.

There will be fewer numbers to protect you. This will probably drop everyone's rating fairly substantially.

I run a consistent 4.91 to 4.93. This will consistently have me at about 4.87 to 4.90.

It could feasibly be higher too but kissing up to riders is a definite no-go for me.


----------



## PrestonT

Wombat7 said:


> No, this will be bad only.
> 
> There will be fewer numbers to protect you. This will probably drop everyone's rating fairly substantially.
> 
> I run a consistent 4.91 to 4.93. This will consistently have me at about 4.87 to 4.90.
> 
> It could feasibly be higher too but kissing up to riders is a definite no-go for me.


On the other hand, when you get backstabbed by a drunk, you can drive your way out of it in a week or two.


----------



## dirtylee

Not everyone in those markets is getting switched over.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Coachman said:


> Got a notice through the app today that effective 29 March the rating will be based on our last 100 rides rather than the last 500 rides.
> 
> That's good news for me since my rating will jump from 4.79 to 4.89.
> 
> But it will mean overall that the rating is more sensitive to one poor performance.


At .85 a mile who gives a shit about ratings.


----------



## PrestonT

KMANDERSON said:


> At .85 a mile who gives a shit about ratings.


Anyone who wants to continue slaving away for $0.85 per mile and the rare odd tip.


----------



## KMANDERSON

PrestonT said:


> Anyone who wants to continue slaving away for $0.85 per mile and the rare odd tip.


They would do you a favor by deactivating you and taking you out of you're misery.


----------



## RaleighUber440

I don't think this is good news at all. This will make it easier for a bad driver to do better, a good driver to do worse, and worst of all, even easier for the passenger to complain. 

Not to mention, does anyone notice that there's 0 support for now emailing Uber?


----------



## PrestonT

KMANDERSON said:


> They would do you a favor by deactivating you and taking you out of you're misery.


There is quite possibly some truth in this.


----------



## Trump Economics

Coachman said:


> Got a notice through the app today that effective 29 March the rating will be based on our last 100 rides rather than the last 500 rides.
> 
> That's good news for me since my rating will jump from 4.79 to 4.89.
> 
> But it will mean overall that the rating is more sensitive to one poor performance.


Said "Lyft" a year ago


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

Michael - Cleveland said:


> True enough, but that's the same non-real-world analysis that many use. The reality is that most drivers do not have 500 5 star ratings and then get just a single 1 star rating. We (Uber drivers collectively) are only rated on about 1/3 of our trips - and something like 75%-80% of those rated trips are 5 star rides. As you noted, people are far more likely to submit a rating when they want to show displeasure than they are to submit a rating to show satisfaction... so the ratings are highly skewed to begin with.It's not a matter of changing anyone's mind about you with your rating... no one cares (unless you have a really, really low rating). The problem is that driver's INCOMES are affected by the rating system: drop below 4.6 (in general) and a driver may be deactivated; drop below 4.7 (in most markets) and a SELECT driver will lose the ability to do SELECT rides with the luxury sedan they have invested in.


This is about the 100 trip rating. I am not making this ship up, just stating what would happen in the case of a 100 rated trip scenario. My last 9 weekly reports show 7 5 star weeks and 1 4.57 week and 1 4.80 week. If you just took those and averaged it out I would have a 4.93 rating. Based upon my last 500 "rated" trips I have a 4.87. Big, F'ing Woo! You do have to be a completely awesome guy/gal who loves driving and likes engaging your rider in conversation but who is also in desperate need of additional funds. If all of those things describe you then you will never suffer at Ubers hands!


----------



## lyftuberandhopefullyjuno

just like lyft, they go back 100, its easy to restore your rating in a week of driving. 
however if you continue getting bad reviews you will spiral into deactivation even quicker.


----------



## darkshy77

Coachman said:


> Got a notice through the app today that effective 29 March the rating will be based on our last 100 rides rather than the last 500 rides.
> 
> That's good news for me since my rating will jump from 4.79 to 4.89.
> 
> But it will mean overall that the rating is more sensitive to one poor performance.


At ten or less trip a week I'm done with one a hole hit me with one star



DRider85 said:


> Wait I thought if we fell below 4.7 we could just take a wellness course or get a lawyer. No?


I been 4.65 for 1/2 yr... I hang around 4.67 to 4.73....


----------



## ntcindetroit

This star rating scheme is the third world voting duped as democracy. There is no qualification check on the votes or voters, why do first world people put up with third world scam?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

The only thing this does is give greater weight to 1 stars.

I swear it's like the people running things simply come up with things to keep themselves from being laid off. No thought is put into anything new they come up with.

Bunch of morons in charge.


----------



## Pardalian

Yay, rating system change, this means we will make more money....NOT!


----------



## Mark Johnson

It really is sickening how evil this company is when it comes to how they treat their "partners." Drivers have asked for the same thing since day one -- *higher rates *and a *tip option*. Yet here is everything Uber has added in the recent years...

*Rider Music* -- ability for pax to stream music using the driver's data 
*Compliments* -- a non monetary way for pax to give us a "great job!" sticker
*UberEats* -- which doesn't compensate the driver for time or actual driven distance since the distance is predetermined. Oh and ofcourse tells customers tips are NOT necessary.
*UberPool* -- a sneaky pay cut that requires the driver to do twice the amount of work for bus ride fares while Uber gets to charge each additional pax full Pool price and drivers only get compensated distance + time at a lower rate
Now there is this --> ratings based on the last 100 trips which makes the veteran driver's ratings much more elastic and just as volatile as the newbie driver's rating. As we all know, most pax don't make the effort to rate their drivers unless something BAD happens.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

BoboBig said:


> I think Lyft was doing this a Long time ago!


Exactly why my lyft rating is a 4.6 and my UBER rating is a 4.8. Now I'll have two apps to worry about. This blows. We need a union to stop this bull crap. With Lyft I feel like I have to use 2x the amount of energy to keep my rating up, and now with UBER as busy as it is? Turning UBER riders into snot nosed lyft riders is not the answer. At least Lyft usually has better rides. UBER needs to burn to the ground.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Coachman said:


> Got a notice through the app today that effective 29 March the rating will be based on our last 100 rides rather than the last 500 rides.
> 
> That's good news for me since my rating will jump from 4.79 to 4.89.
> 
> But it will mean overall that the rating is more sensitive to one poor performance.


Well, a pissed off rider whom you didn't perform that illegal U turn, when he rates you with a 1, it will have 5 times as much effect on your rating, but, on the other hand, it will take you 5 times less time ( less good ratings ) to bring it back up again. I think, overall, it's a good thing.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Ya I don't see why people are flipping out about it. All it does is weight the most recent trips more heavily, so that the driver's rating is more up to date. Then again maybe if I got 1*'d more often I might feel differently. I'm not sure I've ever been 1*'d.


----------



## UberLaLa

MadTownUberD said:


> Ya I don't see why people are flipping out about it. All it does is weight the most recent trips more heavily, so that the driver's rating is more up to date. Then again maybe if I got 1*'d more often I might feel differently. I'm not sure I've ever been 1*'d.


What is your rating? And, how many trips do you have?


----------



## BAKAD

I don't think too many new drivers reach 500 rides. They have the core group that is way over 500+++ rides, (the ones that generate most of Uber's $$$) but many of the new ones don't reach 25 rides let alone 100. They could be skewing it toward the new drivers. Why, I don't know.

I have noticed with the addition of the stupid badges that fewer riders are taking the time to rate drivers. The system is not working.


----------



## MadTownUberD

UberLaLa said:


> What is your rating? And, how many trips do you have?


I'm guessing I have close to Five Hundred trips total if I assume that a third of them are rated five star. As I've mentioned previously my market may be a lot friendlier than the East and West coasts, plus I don't stay out till bar time...yet.


----------



## luvgurl22

Coachman said:


> Got a notice through the app today that effective 29 March the rating will be based on our last 100 rides rather than the last 500 rides.
> 
> That's good news for me since my rating will jump from 4.79 to 4.89.
> 
> But it will mean overall that the rating is more sensitive to one poor performance.


It will be worse.Lyft has had that system for a while

and your rating tanks frequently


----------



## Elmo Burrito

BAKAD said:


> I don't think too many new drivers reach 500 rides. They have the core group that is way over 500+++ rides, (the ones that generate most of Uber's $$$) but many of the new ones don't reach 25 rides let alone 100. They could be skewing it toward the new drivers. Why, I don't know.
> 
> I have noticed with the addition of the stupid badges that fewer riders are taking the time to rate drivers. The system is not working.


Why is it potentially skewered towards new drivers? Because like us in the beginning, we too were, sprinkled with uber pixie dust. 
Which means, newbies are much less calloused towards uber, much more maleable and easy for uber to manipulate and easily redirected to kill surges.


----------



## Kembolicous

freddieman said:


> I'd rather have the 500. I don't have to worry about being 1 starred.
> 
> Again, this new rating will be against the driver's favor.
> 
> I see that only 30% of riders are leaving a rating. U can bet all the pissed off riders will go out their way to leave u a bad rating while all the good riders don't have have the common courtesy to help the driver in this silly ratings game.


Yes, people will always tend to whine and complain, (1*) then to compliment (5*). If they're not whiners, once out of the car they could care less.


----------



## ntcindetroit

The realty is we've under aged, mental ill-ed and all kinds of riders, educated, ... etc. and borrowed accounts. How to verify the star-rating works as it's intended ?


----------



## rotocub

tohunt4me said:


> Name 1 Uber change that was good for drivers.
> Just one . . .


[nutshell]Adding the destination filter.[nutshell]

That's it in a.....


----------



## MadTownUberD

rotocub said:


> [nutshell]Adding the destination filter.[nutshell]
> 
> That's it in a.....


I saw the destination filter pop up on my app the other day and I was like "yes!". But then it disappeared before I could use it. Hmm. But the city where I drive isn't that big, and there's a greater than 50% chance that non downtown pings are either going downtown or to the airport. Recently I've had good success at minimizing deadheading.


----------



## VegasR

It's bad. For Uber, it's very bad. 

I was pretty much driven off the Lyft platform by a few people, one of whom was upset by the fact that I listened to classical music. 

I was in the 4.8s with Lyft over several hundred rides, till I did morning rush hour and got hammered. I think there's a herd effect as well, where people see the low rating and start looking for flaws. I also think it influences tips when you have a low rating. Anyway, I just got sick of worrying about it and almost never use lyft now. I have a 4.9 on Uber with almost 200 five stars, so I can relax there which is good for pax as well.

It would be worse with Uber since many people don't rate you at all. If you have a clump of 2 or 3 nutjobs, or even if you screw up a couple times, or god forbid these things happen to occur simultaniously, it will take you a very long time to dig out of it. And during that time, your work day will be more stressful and you'll make less money.

But Uber wants you stressed out and scared, and they want you to make less money, so...


----------



## touberornottouber

VegasR said:


> It's bad. For Uber, it's very bad.
> 
> I was pretty much driven off the Lyft platform by a few people, one of whom was upset by the fact that I listened to classical music.
> 
> I was in the 4.8s with Lyft over several hundred rides, till I did morning rush hour and got hammered. I think there's a herd effect as well, where people see the low rating and start looking for flaws. I also think it influences tips when you have a low rating. Anyway, I just got sick of worrying about it and almost never use lyft now. I have a 4.9 on Uber with almost 200 five stars, so I can relax there which is good for pax as well.
> 
> It would be worse with Uber since many people don't rate you at all. If you have a clump of 2 or 3 nutjobs, or even if you screw up a couple times, or god forbid these things happen to occur simultaniously, it will take you a very long time to dig out of it. And during that time, your work day will be more stressful and you'll make less money.
> 
> But Uber wants you stressed out and scared, and they want you to make less money, so...


Well I have 4.91 with 550 rides or so. If they do this and I feel I am too close to the danger zone then I plan on just implementing a policy where I cancel at the slightest sign of trouble.

These cancels include:

1. Pin location looks unusual (probably a bad pin which will require contacting the passenger and possibly getting blamed for it)
2. Pull up and see more than 4 people in the crowd or any open containers (otherwise they might 1* me for refusing to go along)
3. If anyone calls asking where I am or changing the location at all, etc. it will have to be a cancel otherwise it is a higher risk of a 1*!

Also I won't accept anything more than 5 minutes away. Why risk the rider being upset if your rating is near the threshold? Some blame us even when they can clearly see we were 10 miles away when they gave us the ping.


----------



## rotocub

MadTownUberD said:


> I saw the destination filter pop up on my app the other day and I was like "yes!". But then it disappeared before I could use it. Hmm. But the city where I drive isn't that big, and there's a greater than 50% chance that non downtown pings are either going downtown or to the airport. Recently I've had good success at minimizing deadheading.


You should be able to set your destination filter by using the button at the upper left of the screen.


----------



## VegasR

Yep, this is what you have to do. That's why I said this system is bad for pax too. You should also read people a little bit. Young women who look like they might be stuck up? Probably they're fine, but do you want to take a chance?

Of course, with Lyft, if you want that PDP you gotta do 90% acceptance rate. And, at least in Vegas, it is harder to find Lyft pins.



touberornottouber said:


> Well I have 4.91 with 550 rides or so. If they do this and I feel I am too close to the danger zone then I plan on just implementing a policy where I cancel at the slightest sign of trouble.
> 
> These cancels include:
> 
> 1. Pin location looks unusual (probably a bad pin which will require contacting the passenger and possibly getting blamed for it)
> 2. Pull up and see more than 4 people in the crowd or any open containers (otherwise they might 1* me for refusing to go along)
> 3. If anyone calls asking where I am or changing the location at all, etc. it will have to be a cancel otherwise it is a higher risk of a 1*!
> 
> Also I won't accept anything more than 5 minutes away. Why risk the rider being upset if your rating is near the threshold? Some blame us even when they can clearly see we were 10 miles away when they gave us the ping.


----------



## MadTownUberD

rotocub said:


> You should be able to set your destination filter by using the button at the upper left of the screen.


Yes that's what I saw for a brief instant. But now it's gone!


----------



## Shangsta

Coachman said:


> I'm always very cautious when there's a problem with the pickup location. When I call, if they give the slightest hint that they're frustrated or pissed I cancel and move on.


I love this, too many drivers drive desperately and jump on every ping and take crap from pax on minimum fare rides. My cancel rate is 30 percent I am almost certain they don't deactivate over it anymore so I say screw the pax who think they are better than I


----------



## Shangsta

Mark Johnson said:


> 98% were 5* and 2% were 1* -- now your rating just took a nose dive to *4.6*.


Check your math. If you give 98 rides at 5 star and 2 are 1. Your rating is 4.92


----------



## MadTownUberD

Shangsta said:


> I love this, too many drivers drive desperately and jump on every ping and take crap from pax on minimum fare rides. My cancel rate is 30 percent I am almost certain they don't deactivate over it anymore so I say screw the pax who think they are better than I


In our market if you are too selective you won't get much business. I think both drivers and riders realize this so they are fairly polite to each other. If you write someone off completely they won't be available for the next trip you might need.


----------



## A T

Here is the bottom line this does not help the drivers plain and simple. All it takes is one bad stretch and your done!



excel2345 said:


> Yesterday I did a lyft, app 7 miles, because of pd the fare ended up at $56. Pax had pin in wrong location and it took an extra 5 minutes to find the pax.
> Pax was already p*ssed at the fare and the extra time really did them.
> My Lyft rating went from 4.83 to 4.77 because of one rating.
> If a pax gives less than 5 the app should encourage them to put a reason, wouldn't want to force it but something like
> "you rated your driver at less than 5, please add a comment to help your driver improve"
> At least then we might know why.


Why do anything to help the driver out. Uber loves those cloak and dagger games!


----------



## Mark Johnson

Shangsta said:


> Check your math. If you give 98 rides at 5 star and 2 are 1. Your rating is 4.92


Thnx for the heads up... Long night

But point still stands that basing the rating off 1/5 of the last 500 trips makes our rating more elastic


----------



## Fred Ex

With Travis/Uber, the nastiest, most small minded explanation best explain their actions. 
For this one, Travis & his bro idiots are seriously pissed about the video'd argument with the driver that "caused them so much trouble", as they would see it, so they're taking it out on all drivers. They probably got some more creepy tricks coming up soon. 
Just 'cos Travis' ridiculous antics are back firing on him with all the bad media doesn't mean he'll change. It's in his nature. 
The sooner the sheikh wakes up and fires the jerk the sooner the Saudis can get some money back. 
Hopefully when the google injunction shuts down their autonomous operation, which was 100% setup by Travis, that'll be the end for him.


----------



## A T

Fred Ex said:


> With Travis/Uber, the nastiest, most small minded explanation best explain their actions.
> For this one, Travis & his bro idiots are seriously pissed about the video'd argument with the driver that "caused them so much trouble", as they would see it, so they're taking it out on all drivers. They probably got some more creepy tricks coming up soon.
> Just 'cos Travis' ridiculous antics are back firing on him with all the bad media doesn't mean he'll change. It's in his nature.
> The sooner the sheikh wakes up and fires the jerk the sooner the Saudis can get some money back.
> Hopefully when the google injunction shuts down their autonomous operation, which was 100% setup by Travis, that'll be the end for him.


Wouldn't be suprsed if the end will come soon for kaladick. When you see a company make so many desperate move you know the ship is taking on water fast.

Jeff Jones got the hell out fast didn't he?


----------



## Fred Ex

Hopefully, 'cos oil prices aren't making Saudi princes very forgiving right now. $2 trillion doesn't buy what it used to.
Once JJ did the math and saw how toxic Travis was to his 'personal brand' vs the now zero chances of IPO riches, it was time to go.


----------



## Syd-Uberer

Nothing good about this for drivers. A single 1 star will now have a massive impact. For me a 1 star usually means dropping 0.01 and it takes at least 5-10 5 stars to get that back. 

If it's based on the last 100 it would probably drop you by 0.05 immediately. 

Not sure what commission rate you guys are on, but it could be Uber's way of weeding out the older drivers on lower commission rates. 

Make no mistake, anything they do will only benefit them, not us! I sure hope this doesn't get rolled out worldwide, although it probably will!


----------



## Adieu

Syd-Uberer said:


> Nothing good about this for drivers. A single 1 star will now have a massive impact. For me a 1 star usually means dropping 0.01 and it takes at least 5-10 5 stars to get that back.
> 
> If it's based on the last 100 it would probably drop you by 0.05 immediately.
> 
> Not sure what commission rate you guys are on, but it could be Uber's way of weeding out the older drivers on lower commission rates.
> 
> Make no mistake, anything they do will only benefit them, not us! I sure hope this doesn't get rolled out worldwide, although it probably will!


By -0. 04 exactly, actually

1 cent off your "5.00" per star docked


----------



## Amidat35

Wtf, this is just a taxi, pick up and drop off safe, thats it, wtf they want?


----------



## Buckpasser

Tell them to take their stars and shove them up their ASS


----------



## Coachman

Amidat35 said:


> Wtf, this is just a taxi, pick up and drop off safe, thats it, wtf they want?


How about a pleasant ride? I took an Uber that stank to high heaven and the driver almost got in a wreck. Horrible.


----------



## Zoey jasmine

Coachman said:


> I'm always very cautious when there's a problem with the pickup location. When I call, if they give the slightest hint that they're frustrated or pissed I cancel and move on.


This is a smart move. This has resulted in low ratings and sometimes they don't sound frustrated on phone so when this happens again and I'm taken to incorrect pickup location I'm going to have to resort to that as well. Short trips,low rating, upset or pissed off pax is how these trips ended for me


----------



## entrep1776

Coachman said:


> How about a pleasant ride? I took an Uber that stank to high heaven and the driver almost got in a wreck. Horrible.


What was his rating?


----------



## tohunt4me

PrestonT said:


> Exactly. It took me one 1* rating to stop being patient with frustrated riders.


Let them wait.

For someone else.
No one needs their abuse.
Give them a pax " time out'.


----------



## peteyvavs

I don't worry about the rating anymore, there are enough ride-share companies out there now that if Uber wants to play games I'll just drive for another company.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

peteyvavs said:


> I don't worry about the rating anymore, there are enough ride-share companies out there now that if Uber wants to play games I'll just drive for another company.


Now THAT is how competition is supposed to work... 
but tell me, how many rideshare companies are there operating in Tampa?


----------



## Matthew David

I had a bad week last week with a 4.6 .... so my new hundred trip rating but just wanted to affect took me down to 4.71 ... 


I drive mostly nights.... but had a ~350 rated trip average of 4.88

Not sure if it's just Denver that has this new rating system.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Matthew David said:


> Not sure if it's just Denver that has this new rating system.


We've had no notice of it here in CLE.


----------



## Matthew David

Michael - Cleveland said:


> We've had no notice of it here in CLE.


Did you notice a big rating jump this morning? (Up or down)


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Matthew David said:


> I had a bad week last week with a 4.6 .... so my new hundred trip rating but just wanted to affect took me down to 4.71 ...
> 
> I drive mostly nights.... but had a ~350 rated trip average of 4.88
> 
> Not sure if it's just Denver that has this new rating system.


Per Uber's email to me, they are testing the new system in parts of New Jersey, Pittsburgh, Denver and Dallas


----------



## Zoey jasmine

We don't have any other ones in my market besides Lyft. What's unfortunate is that some of these companies only accept drivers above a certain rating, I used to think that was a legitimate way to screen "professional drivers" until driving with Uber/Lyft for a while has taught me how unfair the rating system is. No matter what you do or don't do if someone's having a bad day, in a bad mood or other things beyond your control can still get us a really low rating


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Zoey jasmine said:


> What's unfortunate is that some of these companies only accept drivers above a certain rating


huh?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Matthew David said:


> Did you notice a big rating jump this morning? (Up or down)


No. 
And I'm annoyed that the one rider I had late last night, driving her from the CLE airport to her home from her 2 1/2 weeks of travel for work - and my lugging her oversized baggage to/from my car - and to her front door - didn't bother to rate the 'X' ride in my SELECT/XL vehicle - though she commented repeatedly during the trip how nice the car was and how glad she was to be able to get great ride home. 
And no, she didn't tip.
(but I'm not sure I would have either, since it was on a 3.0 surge).


----------



## Mark Johnson

AuxCordBoston said:


> Per Uber's email to me, they are testing the new system in parts of New Jersey, Pittsburgh, Denver and Dallas


What is there to test? Why can't they just leave things as they are or improve on the current driver conditions by adding a tipping option AND OR raising the rates?

Every move Uber makes is against the driver. These guys are EVIL. It's almost like a game of "what else can we do to make our driver's lives more miserable?"


----------



## Matthew David

My thought... help the driver with a setting for ratings

Show your riders:
A) lifetime rating 
B) 500 trip
C) 100 trip

On a bad week, A or B might be better... other times on a solid 100 trip run you might be 5.0. Why not let us choose? And if all 3 options are low then Ubs/Lyft can sit us down for a talk


----------



## UberXking

Why don't pax have to complete a rating after each and every trip?


----------



## Matthew David

I've had 23 5 star trips and 1 1 star I'm sure.

My rating has been at 4.69 over the last 5 days... I've had 20 5 star trips in a row... still 4.69.. son of a *****!! Lol

When will I kick off one of those damn 1 stars!!


----------



## Fubernuber

Every 2 unrated trips should convert into 1x 5 star.


----------



## Deoxlar

If system is changed to 100 stars instead of 500, each 1 star will drop your rating by 5x the rate as before and each 5 star will raise it by 5x. If you are driving a lot, this really doesn't affect you.


----------



## Coachman

Deoxlar said:


> If system is changed to 100 stars instead of 500, each 1 star will drop your rating by 5x the rate as before and each 5 star will raise it by 5x. If you are driving a lot, this really doesn't affect you.


A 5 star does nothing to your rating unless a lower star is falling off the end of the line. Otherwise you're just replacing a 5 for a 5.


----------



## Canteev

Coachman said:


> I'm always very cautious when there's a problem with the pickup location. When I call, if they give the slightest hint that they're frustrated or pissed I cancel and move on.


I learned the hard way during my first week when two frustrated riders gave me a 1. Since then, if I see that a pax is unwilling to work with me, e.g., walking to meet me on the opposite side of the street, I cancel.



RaleighUber440 said:


> I don't think this is good news at all. This will make it easier for a bad driver to do better, a good driver to do worse, and worst of all, even easier for the passenger to complain.
> 
> Not to mention, does anyone notice that there's 0 support for now emailing Uber?


100 rides is a lot. Why would a "good" driver have to worry? I didn't get switched over, but I have seven one-star ratings--all took place during my first two months on the platform--that would all be gone if ratings were based on the last 100 trips. A lot of those ratings had to do with lack of experience, e.g., picking up a pax who cancelled on me. For someone like me, my last 100 trips give a much better representation of me as a driver.


----------



## RaleighUber440

Canteev said:


> I learned the hard way during my first week when two frustrated riders gave me a 1. Since then, if I see that a pax is unwilling to work with me, e.g., walking to meet me on the opposite side of the street, I cancel.
> 
> 100 rides is a lot. Why would a "good" driver have to worry? I didn't get switched over, but I have seven one-star ratings--all took place during my first two months on the platform--that would all be gone if ratings were based on the last 100 trips. A lot of those ratings had to do with lack of experience, e.g., picking up a pax who cancelled on me. For someone like me, my last 100 trips give a much better representation of me as a driver.


I rest my case. You are still getting 1 star ratings, but you just don't see them since your rating stabilized. With 100 rides, it will go all over the place. Its just a lot more stressful and unstable. This is absolutely terrible news for Top Partner's, but fantastic news for horrible drivers and passengers. I don't want passengers to view me the same way that they view a 4.6, just because of one bad week or two.


----------



## Mike Flynn

Matthew David said:


> I've had 23 5 star trips and 1 1 star I'm sure.
> 
> My rating has been at 4.69 over the last 5 days... I've had 20 5 star trips in a row... still 4.69.. son of a *****!! Lol
> 
> When will I kick off one of those damn 1 stars!!


More importantly, as a non-employee low wage contract worker, when will you stop careing about nonsense ratings?



Canteev said:


> I learned the hard way during my first week when two frustrated riders gave me a 1. Since then, if I see that a pax is unwilling to work with me, e.g., walking to meet me on the opposite side of the street, I cancel.
> 
> Your use of e.g. Is correct. For all others:
> _i.e. _which starts with _i,_ means "in other words," and _e.g._, which starts with _e_, means "for example."_ I_ = in other words. _E_= example.


----------



## Wardell Curry

So now a few bad trips will really mess you up. Will Uber at least lower the rating to 4.4 before they start emailing warning memos. ?


----------



## Ashoor

To sum it up, it is a case of Uber/Riders asking the drivers: what have you done for me lately?


----------



## Canteev

RaleighUber440 said:


> I rest my case. You are still getting 1 star ratings, but you just don't see them since your rating stabilized. With 100 rides, it will go all over the place. Its just a lot more stressful and unstable. This is absolutely terrible news for Top Partner's, but fantastic news for horrible drivers and passengers. I don't want passengers to view me the same way that they view a 4.6, just because of one bad week or two.


I know I haven't gotten one because I only drive on the weekends. My total trip count is definitely less than 400, while my rated trips count is no more than 200. Given that my rating has never gone down by more than 0.01 point, it's obvious that I've never gotten a 1.


----------



## RaleighUber440

Wardell Curry said:


> So now a few bad trips will really mess you up. Will Uber at least lower the rating to 4.4 before they start emailing warning memos. ?


I think the deactivation days are past us in most cases. It's just a nuisance to be treated the same as one who is lazy.


----------



## Canteev

Mike Flynn said:


> More importantly, as a non-employee low wage contract worker, when will you stop careing about nonsense ratings?


Not to get into a grammar lesson, but in simple terms, "i.e." means "that is."


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Unless one lives in the IE. Inland Empire.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet

Got a caddy xts perfect condition cleaner than passenger's house chauffeuring 2 decades professional black suit well read and travelled... and entitled asshats, drunks, pretentious children, scum of the earth give less than 5 stars because they've never had such power in their lives. It's all bullshit.


----------



## Orange president

Ratings is a scam. Just accept 100% ping and see how your ratings goes up.


----------



## Johnny Driver

Last 500 rated trips not 500 trips


----------



## UberLaLa

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> Got a caddy xts perfect condition cleaner than passenger's house chauffeuring 2 decades professional black suit well read and travelled... and entitled asshats, drunks, pretentious children, scum of the earth give less than 5 stars because they've never had such power in their lives. It's all bullshit.
> View attachment 110339
> 
> View attachment 110340


Seriously, back East passengers seem to be the worst on Ratings. Don't envy you guys.


----------



## Wombat7

Orange president said:


> Ratings is a scam. Just accept 100% ping and see how your ratings goes up.


There's no need.

Plus, doing that is potentially dangerous.


----------



## peteyvavs

As long as Uber keeps the rates too low and rip passengers off with the surge pricing I don't think Uber will be around much longer. City and State governments are looking at Uber's business practices and it won't be good for Uber.
Uber and Lyft are cutting their own throat.

As far as ratings go screw them, if you get a poor rating and Uber has an issue tell them to go fk off. Our job as Uber drivers is to get someone from point A to point B, nothing more and nothing less.
If a pax has a real issue that is understandable, but 99 percent of poor ratings are just BS.
BTW Uber is having difficulty hiring new drivers, the public is now fully aware that driving for Uber is not worth it.


----------



## UberXking

Wombat7 said:


> There's no need.
> 
> Plus, doing that is potentially dangerous.


I know you misunderstood the extremely accurate post. 
If you did what Uber tells you (like accepting every ping). your rating will go up and it will have nothing to do with the pax. 
Uber adjusts your ratings. That's one of the reasons Pax are not required to rate every driver and every trip (like us drivers have to). Pax rating of driver is not important since it's going to be adjusted anyway


----------



## AuxCordBoston

UberXking said:


> I know you misunderstood the extremely accurate post.
> If you did what Uber tells you (like accepting every ping). your rating will go up and it will have nothing to do with the pax.
> Uber adjusts your ratings. That's one of the reasons Pax are not required to rate every driver and every trip (like us drivers have to). Pax rating of driver is not important since it's going to be adjusted anyway


?????


----------



## Wombat7

Which goes back to my point, there's no need to accept every ping.

The potential danger is in being in a skedgy situation and believing that you have to accept every ping.

I'm at 4.92 with a 77% acceptance rate right now. My acceptance rate is often much lower but my ratings are not impacted.


----------

